

A look at MVC and Development on the Web vs ObjC - nanoanderson
http://thenerdary.net/articles/entry/web-app-development

======
nanoanderson
I found the Rails implementation of MVC to be the easiest to learn of the 4
I've worked with (.NET, CodeIgniter/Kohana, Rails, ObjC), followed by
CodeIgniter/Kohana. Rails made it clear from the very start with its
"Everything is an object" mantra that I could always expect to things to just
work if I treated everything like an object, and did a great job separating
the three components of MVC. My views in Rails have always looked a whole lot
cleaner and simpler than NIBs or .aspx files or even the CodeIgniter view
files.

However, I must say I can work a whole lot faster in ObjC now, mostly thanks
to XCode's awesome debugging tools.

